# how are all the newly pregnant ladies doing?



## Smit (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi ladies
I remember there was a few of us announced we were pregnant at the same time. Just wondering how you're all getting on? I have been signed off, got a horrid infection that sent blood sky high. Slowly starting to feel better but my insulin levels have changed already. Has anyone else's levels been a bit crazy?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope to hear from more of our expectant mums soon - I think it's great to share experiences  Sorry to hear of the infection, hope you are more settled now


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, 
Hope we all keep each other up to date with how we are getting on.  Had a couple of occasions with spotting which is a worry.  I have my first appointment on Monday at the hospital it is still at pre conception clinic.  bit worried as dont know what to expect as what they will do. Sorry to hear of your infection Smit hope your better soon.  Take care everyone and hope to hear from you all soon. x


----------



## Smit (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your spotting cat. I'm guessing you are going to Wishaw for your pregnancy? I attended the pre pregnancy at Wishaw but due to fertility problems we have decided to stay at the Glasgow Royal. I think the pre pregnancy at Wishaw runs along side the pregnancy. Al they did at my first appointment was ask lots of questions and an internal scan. We saw a tiny heart beat. All the best for tmw. I'm back at the hospital on Tuesday. I've to go every fortnight, not sure how that's going down at work, but I need to go. Xx


----------



## rachelha (Oct 2, 2011)

Smit, legally your work have to give you the time off for antenatal appointments including diabetes ones. Unfortunately that means having to tell your work quite early on.


----------



## Smit (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Rachella, I've told my boss and she is fine with it, I'm just a natural worrier and worried about how others will view it. I know so stupid, baby and I come first. Crazy lady, lol x


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Smit for letting me know what happens.  Yes its Wishaw I am attending, will be great  if they do an internal scan would love to see a tiny heart beat.


----------



## Smit (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck today catmac! Let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 3, 2011)

Got on good, I got a scan done and I saw tiny heartbeat which was amazing.  Booked in to go back on Friday for what they said is a booking in appointment which will be around 2hrs.


----------



## Steff (Oct 3, 2011)

CATMAC said:


> Got on good, I got a scan done and I saw tiny heartbeat which was amazing.  Booked in to go back on Friday for what they said is a booking in appointment which will be around 2hrs.



Great news so pleased you got to see the heartbeat, good luck for Friday x


----------



## rachelha (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad the scan went well, seeing or hearing the heartbeat for the first time is so special.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

CATMAC said:


> Got on good, I got a scan done and I saw tiny heartbeat which was amazing.  Booked in to go back on Friday for what they said is a booking in appointment which will be around 2hrs.



Excellent news Catmac


----------



## Smit (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news catmac. It's is amazing when you see the little heart beating. I got on fine today. Going back in 3 weeks for my booking in appointment and 12 week scan. I'll only be 11 and a half weeks but said they were happy to do the scan for dating purposes. So excited. Xxx


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats good you got on fine today.  Every little step its just so exciting isn't it, i am waiting on my appointment for my 12 week scan. x


----------



## elliebug (Oct 7, 2011)

hi, have just got back from holiday, which would have been amazing if i didn't have all day morning sickness!! nevermind, i've had my first clinic appt, no scan though  got booking on tues so hopefully will get a scan date then, would be nice to actually see a baby so i know i'm not just getting fat!!!! hope everyone else is feeling glowing with the joys of pregnancy


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,sorry the sickness effected your holiday.  would not say i am feeling glowing yet as having sickness as well.  I had my booking appt today never had so many questions. Hope you get your scan date soon. x


----------

